

Lawrence of Arabia and the crash helmet - jgrahamc
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-32622465

======
cafard
Lawrence's description of a motorcycle ride in his memoir of RAF training and
service, _The Mint_ , suggests that recklessly was his favorite way to ride.
(Or so I recall--it has been years since I read it, and perhaps I was
influenced by the opening scene of the movie "Lawrence of Arabia".

"Boanerges" indeed means sons of thunder in Aramaic, but I find it odd that
the BBC would leave it at that:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Language_of_Jesus#Boanerges_.28...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Language_of_Jesus#Boanerges_.28.CE.92.CE.BF.CE.B1.CE.BD.CE.B5.CF.81.CE.B3.CE.AD.CF.82.29)

An interesting article.

